
Interesting Function Name (line: 201) - inglor
http://dpsv.margaine.com/packages/unstable/dpkg/1.18.3/src/divertcmd.c#L-201
======
blucoat
Does ohshit stand for something else clever? I know the Android API uses "What
a Terrible Failure" to serve a similar function.

~~~
dajohnson89
There's also ohshite() :-)

------
eridal
haha. Looks like it's from `libdpkg`

[https://searchcode.com/codesearch/view/21331804/#l-244](https://searchcode.com/codesearch/view/21331804/#l-244)

~~~
vectorjohn
Haha, I laughed that there was "ohshite()", but they even have a convenient
ohshitv().

------
impostervt
We've all done it. That, and added comments apologizing to whoever has to
maintain that one function...

------
_kst_
I get "Cannot call method 'slice' of undefined" when I open the link.

------
vezzy-fnord
I was actually digging into the dpkg source code out of curiosity a few months
ago and was also amused by the function name. I didn't decide it worth
posting, though.

~~~
andrewchambers
But this comment was?

